# Zweidimensionales Array dynamisch befüllen



## devel (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich soll eine Methode schreiben, die ein zweidimensionales Object-Array initialisiert.

```
Object[][] meinObjekt= {
            {"test1","test11"},
            {"test2","test22"},
        };
```
Die Initialisierung soll aber dynamisch erfolgen, kann mir jemand sagen, wie das funktioniert? Bin hier ein wenig ratlos...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zerix (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du bitte mal etwas genauer erklären, was du mit dynamisch meinst. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Kai008 (13. Januar 2010)

Natürlich indem du die Konstanten durch Variablen ersetzt. Wobei ich mir nicht denken kann, wozu so eine Methode gut sein soll.


----------



## devel (13. Januar 2010)

Och, sorry, damit ist gemeint, das Array soll mit Daten aus einer Datenbanktabelle befüllt werden


----------



## Kai008 (13. Januar 2010)

Ach so, ich würde es in etwa so machen:


```
DatabaseAccess da = ...; //Irgend ein Datenbankzugriffscontrollerklasse ect.
int columnCount = da.getColumnCount(); //Anzahl Spalten
int dataSetCount = da.countDataSets(); //Datensätze
String[] data = new String[columnCount][dataSetCount];

for(int i = 0; i < columnCount; i++)
	for(int j = 0; j < dataSetCount; j++)
		data[i][j] = da.getDataAsStringFrom("Tabellenidenter", i, j); //Daten aus der Tabelle über Spalten/Datensatzid's auslesen.

return(data);
```

Ist nur ein Beispiel, welches ich mir gerade so ausgedacht habe. Ist bei mir mit Datenbanken lange her.


----------

